# perm-a-seals in dfw



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any one know where to get them?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you called airgas yet? I would think it would be something they carry or can get.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nope I haven't but will do that first thing monday morning unless they are open on Sundays?


----------

